# IHS paid, no reference number received



## sprite75 (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm about to submit all my paper forms, but when i went into my emails to get my IHS reference number--I don't have it. I have an email with a transaction number which promises I'll get a second email with the reference, but after 2 weeks none such has arrived. 

I'd sort of forgotten about it (filed away as 'thing done and not to be worriedabout'), but have seen some people from last year saying they didn't write the reference number and applications went through successfully.

is this still true? really dreading paying for a long phone call with someone who will just fob me on to someone else...


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Are you sure that first email does not have your IHS number on it? I have seen several people post that they never got the second email but the IHS number was on the first one.


----------



## neilcperks (Aug 7, 2014)

The IHS number is part of the payment receipt email you will have received, It is the first part of the Transaction reference number.

"The transaction reference for your payment of GBP 500.00 is *IHSxxxxxxxxx*PA01|2017-04-18T09:23:58"

IHS followed by 9 numbers.

I included this email with the application and no problem.


----------



## sprite75 (Aug 11, 2014)

that is excellent, thank you!! my email had a long transaction number, followed by: "On completion of your IHS application you will also be emailed a copy of your IHS reference number, which you will need for your immigration application."

But like your example, the transaction number starts IHS... so I'll include that.

I'm now sweating because I moved last year and didn't tell the BRP people. THere wasn't anything about it in the latter that came with it, but possibly there was on the leaflet, which I scanned through and then didn't keep because it didn't seem to have extra info I needed.

anyhoo. too late to do anything about that!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

They're more bothered about changing your name on your passport (you have 90 days to notify of a change of name before financial penalties are considered). 

Glad to know you're getting your paperwork sorted... meant to ask you how that was going. 

Incidentally, are you coming down to London for Canada Day at Teafalgar Square? Hubbs is hoping that they'll be giving out free Molsons again like they did last year (he had 3 bottles while we were there and could probably have been convinced to have a 4th)... I'd imagine Tims will be there as well (they open in Glasgow next week, I think... I could really go for an ice capp and a box of sour cream glazed Timbits).


----------



## sprite75 (Aug 11, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> They're more bothered about changing your name on your passport (you have 90 days to notify of a change of name before financial penalties are considered).
> 
> Glad to know you're getting your paperwork sorted... meant to ask you how that was going.
> 
> Incidentally, are you coming down to London for Canada Day at Teafalgar Square? Hubbs is hoping that they'll be giving out free Molsons again like they did last year (he had 3 bottles while we were there and could probably have been convinced to have a 4th)... I'd imagine Tims will be there as well (they open in Glasgow next week, I think... I could really go for an ice capp and a box of sour cream glazed Timbits).


sour cream glazed... food of the gods. i might be tempted. mind, i'll only have a 20 yr old passport to prove who i am! 

need photos, forgot that partner needed a letter from employer, so hopefully his HR isn't too slow, and then it's off! not bothering with premium--far too expensive now.


----------

